# Availability of Mitsubishi Rear Screen Projection TV's



## Techcompuser (Mar 6, 2009)

I was at Best Buy the other day and was looking for the Mitsubishi rear screen projection 1080P set. I saw that it was no longer on display. I asked one of the salesman why it was not on display and he replied that these particular televisions are being faded out because Plasma is much more in demand. I was quite disappointed to hear that response. I think that this is a great television and hope that is not true.

Does anyone know if Mitsubishi will continue to make these television or is rear screen projection becoming a thing of the past?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Actually, Mitsubishi has recently unveiled laser projection television sets. They're not out the the game by any means! I own a WD-Y577 57" 1080P HDTV and love it.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

If you have HH Gregg in your area, they carry the Mitsu rear projector.

You might also check out the Samsung LED rear projection tv. They get better reviews than the Mitsubishi sets.


----------

